# Maybe Moss?



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

The picture is from here (its not my site).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a _Selaginella_ species. This is a seedless vascular plant in the Lycophyte group. It really is a terrestrial plant that does not belong underwater, but it takes a long time to die underwater, as various people have reported.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

It does look very much like a _Selaginella sp._ Curiosity satisfied, thanks


----------

